# Final Preseason Game #8 (10/28): Kings vs Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
















Sacramento Kings (3-4) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (5-2)

Thomas and Mack Center (Las Vegas)









Date: 10/28
Time: 7:00 pm



 





































M. Bibby B. Wells B. Miller P. Stojakovic S. Abdur-Rahim 





































S. Parker K. Bryant C. Mihm L. Odom K. Brown 

Preseason Statistics
<pre>
Player	MPG	PPG	FG%	3P%	FT%	RPG	APG	SPG	BPG
Bryant	29.1	22.0	51.4	00.0	87.0	3.6	3.3	2.3	0.0
Parker	22.1	11.1	53.8	40.9	76.5	2.0	2.4	0.7	0.3
Odom	28.1	10.6	36.5	18.2	84.2	7.3	4.3	1.1	0.4
Brown	26.1	10.0	51.0	00.0	48.8	6.0	1.6	0.8	0.4
George	18.0	9.5	54.8	00.0	84.6	2.5	0.7	0.8	0.3 
Mihm	20.7	8.0	52.8	00.0	64.3	5.0	0.9	0.6	0.6
Cook	15.4	7.1	37.8	00.0	95.7	4.1	1.0	0.4	0.3
Profit	12.4	4.8	40.9	00.0	60.0	3.6	1.8	0.0	0.2
Green	15.7	4.5	33.3	25.0	83.3	2.7	1.5	0.3	0.2
Slava	9.3	2.9	36.4	00.0	1.000	1.4	0.3	0.3	0.1
Bynum	20.0	2.0	14.3	00.0	00.0	7.0	0.0	1.0	0.0
Wafer	5.6	1.6	22.2	00.0	66.7	0.4	0.2	0.2	0.0
McKie	11.9	1.4	30.8	00.0	1.000	1.3	1.0	0.3	0.0
Vujacic	9.6	1.1	12.5	20.0	1.000	0.3	1.0	0.0	0.3
</pre>









Lakers Quiet Jazz
The Lakers built a 10-point halftime lead and held on down the stretch for a
95-85 win Tuesday over the Jazz in preseason action. 
Kobe Bryant led the way with 20 points and Smush Parker added 15 points for Los Angeles, which improved to 5-2 in the preseason. 
</center>

Gotta admit, McKie has shown nothing. Where's Blount at? Oh, injured. Slava continues to impress [/sarcasm]. 

Gonna go down to the final game to me to see if Laron Profit or Devin Green make the team. Should be interesting Friday with those 2.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers are gonna de-throne the Kings!

Lakers 102
Kings 98

I'll be @ that game btw


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't know about anyone else, but I want the Lakers to spank the Kings! I would love to see a 20 point win but I'd be happy anyway with a win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers 98
Kings 89


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

I would also love to see the Lakers absolutely tool on the ****ing queens. If they could kill them like they did the Jazz I would be sooooooo happy. It'd be a great way to finish off the preseason.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ill say lakers win by 20 when they put in there scrubs...it happened last year..it will happen this year


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh, we gotta wait another day at least.. And I dont even know if I'm gonna be around on Friday night to watch it when I have a chance.. ARGH!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Woohoo. I am gonna this since it's gonna be on ESPN!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gonna go see Saw II tonight but I think I'll wait til midnight here that way I can leave around 11:30 when the game ends


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I haven't seen a Lakers pre-season game yet so I'm going to tape it tonight and watch it tommorow to familiarize myself with some of the new players. I hope to be pleasantly surprised by guys like Parker, Brown, and McKie.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

how many years has the preseason ended with the Lakers playing the Kings? is that tradition now or something?

Oh yea, happy birthday Andrew Bynum, now grab some boards!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First off all, my excitement for tonights game is because I like that this is a team that will be battling for the pacific. I also think this team is decently solid and has talent. Yes, this is the queens im talking about.

I think the Lakers will lose tonight, but I'm more interested in seeing it because I want to see how far the Lakers have improved since the first preseason games when they actually played teams worth mentioning. I'd like to see if the D looks as good agisint a solid team as it did when playing the bobcats or Utah. 

I know its just a preseason game, but it's also a good indication on how far we have come in the last month or so and to see if Odom and Kobe will continue to mesh better and better with each passing game.

Gonna be a great game!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers in High Def =:drool:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Not going to be able to watch it tonight.......High school rivals face off 2 nite so im going to the football game ........Hopefully you guys can fill me in.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Not going to be able to watch it tonight.......High school rivals face off 2 nite so im going to the football game ........Hopefully you guys can fill me in.



youre not a tivo or vcr man, lakermike05? :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Not going to be able to watch it tonight.......High school rivals face off 2 nite so im going to the football game ........Hopefully you guys can fill me in.


I'm here:biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Things to looks out for:

Lakers v.s division rivals

Final cuts (Green vs. Profit) unless Phil already decided.

Bynum playing on National TV - how good will he do because if he stinks it up, ESPN will never let up.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 14 Lakers 12

6:20


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 17 lakers 12


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 17 Lakers 12

Lakers time out


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I must be here by myself. :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

kings 19 Lakers 12

Kings offense be me too much for the Lakers right now


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 17 Lakers 14

3:50


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 21 lakers 14


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 21 Lakers 16


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 21 lakers 18

Smush to kwame alley oop

Kobe picked up his third foul.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

why kobe getting into foul trouble? whats going on


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> why kobe getting into foul trouble? whats going on


he's overplaying a little bit on defense


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 21 Lakers 20


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 23 lakers 20


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 23 lakers 22


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 25 Lakers 22


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 25 Lakers 22 end of first

Kobe with 3 fouls

Smush with 2


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Has Bynum gotten in yet?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Has Bynum gotten in yet?


nope.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Refs are killing me!! Their not letting the Lakers press. Phil was yelling at one of the refs because they were calling tik tac fouls.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

some refs are laker haters.. they suck


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 25 lakers 24

Kwame dunk


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 27 Lakers 24


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 27 Lakers 26


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 27 Lakers 28

offensive foul on Kings
George circus shot ANd ONE


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A hate that I like DG so far this preseason..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 27 Lakers 29


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

sasha hits 4pts lead 31-27


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice D and a nice shot by, dare I say it, Sasha!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 27 Lakers 31

Kings time out

Lakers are on a 7 point run from their Defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The lineup out there is playin good.. Cook, Kwame, Devean, McKie, Sasha :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Getting us back in the game! It so good to see some defense. I how i have missed my old friend, Defense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> A hate that I like DG so far this preseason..


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynums in!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 27 Lakers 33

george again


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DG steal, and a three.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats is kings lineup now


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 27 Lakers 35


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

DEFENSE 

:jawdrop:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 27 Lakers 36


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Devean is polaying some great D. steal and fouled. hit 2 of 2


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Lakers are playing great defense right now


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Is Kobe on the bench?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 29 lakers 37


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 31 lakers 39

Bynum stinkin it up


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually I'm a little impressed with Bynum except he cant finish the baskets.. Give him some time..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobes on the bench. D is looking excellent. Devean is lighting it up. hes got 11 points.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynums gotten to the basket a few times, but he just needs to finish. He'll be fine.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

The One said:


> Kings 31 lakers 39
> 
> Bynum stinkin it up


Oh well about Bynum stinkin it up. It's a great learning experience to play against the Kings. For him to learn how to play B-Ball in the NBA. Also if anything, scare Brad Miller and make him scream like a girl running her mommy.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 31 Lakers 41


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 31 lakers 44

George for three


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 32 Lakers 44

Kings timeout

Bynum isn't playing well but it is still a good experience that he cannot get at the NBDL.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 34 Lakers 44

A lot of Kings fans at the stadium


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hate Bibby with the passion of a thousand suns!! :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 34 Lakers 46


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a feeling once Bynum gets his 1st dunk, hes gonna explode.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 34 Lakers 48


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 36 lakers 48


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

:biggrin: 
hahahaha!

kobe is playing like crap...but who needs kobe when you've got devean george!

hahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 41 Lakers 48 end of half

Decent game for the Lakers

Man of the half: George


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Joel says Bynum has grown 3/4 on an inch since hes been drafted! :eek8:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Man, in a couple years Bynum could be something. He has got so many good physical tools. Let's hope he's not another Diop.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

EHL said:


> Man, in a couple years Bynum could be something. He has got so many good physical tools. Let's hope he's not another Diop.


shhh!! Dont say things like that! You might jinx him. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Let me just say that even though we choked and let them come within 7 at the end of the half, it was some great defense. Especally from our bench.. What they are lacking in offense (all by DG lately), they seem determined to make it up on the defensive end. I really like the rotation by both the starters and the bench, especally if you watch the first game (which I taped) agaisnt GS where they looked so lost on the defensive end that they were lucky that Golden State had an off night.


Missing doesn't hurt as much when your making the stops on the other end.


I just hope they keep it up.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 43 lakers 48


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 45 Lakers 48


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yikes, Kobe shooting bad.. Gump shooting well.. Hell is offically allowing ice skaters to come.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

here's a silly thought:

in the offseason...the lakers offered...butler+(atkins, medvedenko, or george) for brown and profit and cash...

washington wisely chose atkins of the three...

so here's the thought...

what if they had picked george instead of atkins...and then george goes on to win the most improved award this year...playing out of his mind...as he has been during the preseason...?

:angel:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what a horrible start to the third.. AFTER I PRAISED THE *******S! :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 48 Lakers 48

Kings tie it up quick.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For the love of god, go back to transition D!! :dead:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 50 lakers 49


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 52 Lakers 50


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

here's a prediction: lakers will win the crown for worst free throws shooting team of the season...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 53 Lakers 52


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 53 Lakers 52

Lakers Time Out


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Legion Lakers said:


> here's a prediction: lakers will win the crown for worst free throws shooting team of the season...


ohh well...they were the worst while winning three championships


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I could be blind but our starting lineup just doesnt gel together..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Buss - "The Lakers *Will* make the playoffs this year"


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 53 Lakers 56


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

The One said:


> ohh well...they were the worst while winning three championships



:yes: true...true...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I could be blind but our starting lineup just doesnt gel together..


Not blind. they don't gel.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

The One said:


> Buss - "The Lakers *Will* make the playoffs this year"



i have not doubted this once since we got phil... :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe for a dunk! 

add skinner to the Kobe Facial List!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 57 Lakers 58


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 60 Lakers 59


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker hatin Refs!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 62 lakers 61


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 62 Lakers 63

Kobe heating up


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Once again....I hate Mike Bibby!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anybody know the high scorers?


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Once again....I hate Mike Bibby!


 :biggrin: incidentally, barring a contract extension, he will be available in 2007... :angel:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I could be blind but our starting lineup just doesnt gel together..



I think they have come along way from the start of preseason already in terms of gelling together. Not perfect, but much better. The defensive end is what has impressed me mostly though, they are playing very solid team defense in the last four games.

Just need to get them to work the offensive side of the triangle a little better, but it's all a time game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 62 Lakers 65


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

kobes got 19 and hes having a bad day!

Bibby just got a tech! hahaha :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Speaking of defense, shot clock expiration! Me likey.

Tech Bibby, hahah.. I hate that snaggle toothed moron.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahahhahahahahahahah Bibby... What a crack baby.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 62 Lakers 68


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Speaking of defense, shot clock expiration! Me likey.
> 
> Tech Bibby, hahah.. I hate that snaggle toothed moron.


bahahahaha!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 63 lakers 70


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 65 Lakers 70


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 65 lakers 72

Sasha heating up (The world is going to END!!)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God what the hell.. Sasha is playing well.. He must know the fans want him gone.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope Sasha dunks on Bibby!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahha there talking about how even in preseason the Lakers and Kings hate each other. Hahah.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

the lakers have won the pacific... :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 67 Lakers 73


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

what is IMO


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I hope Sasha dunks on Bibby!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> what is IMO


In my opinion


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 69 Lakers 75


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

the lakers may have the best defense in the pacific this year... :angel:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 69 Lakers 77 end of third

Sasha challenging Bibby!!!? What the Hell!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers up by eight going into 4th


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 72 Lakers 80


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

on offense...sometimes, i can't tell if the weird spacing is intentional...like this time when mckie passed to kwame while they were standing right next to each other...the result was a bucket and one...but...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 75 Lakers 80


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

McKies having a better game


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 77 Lakers 82


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 77 lakers 84


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 77 Lakers 84


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Profit has a good spin, I like it.

Mckie with a horrible pass.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 79 Lakers 84


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can someone slap Cook and tell him to stop shooting when he isn't making anything?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 81 Lakers 84


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 82 Lakers 84


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cookie playing rough!! i like it!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook thinks he's a bad ***. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook looks bad again tonight shooting wise.. He's gotta get his shot back and going but he's showing effort again tonight and showing his passing skills..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 86 Lakers 86


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 68 Lakers 86


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was pretty beautiful pass by Kobe to Drew.. then a weak attempt at that board.. Martin 3 pt play


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

omg, 3 straight plays in a row...they went at kobe...and scored...

nice dish by kobe to bynum though...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 92 Lakers 89


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 96 Lakers 91


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Garcia drained that.. 5 pt game 2:50 to go


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another beautiful pass by Kobe.. Good game here now..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 96 Lakers 93
Kings time Out

2;21 left


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Kings have no answer for Kobe but the Lakers can't get a stop down the stretch.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

well, win or lose...i think it is safe to say that the lakers will be much better and more entertaining than they were last year...thank god! :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im calling it. A lob from Kobe to Bynum. You heard it here 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 96 Lakers 95


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Down by 1 Odom goes to the line for 2.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom layup good


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

hehe...i especially liked that assist...from kobe to devin to lamar... :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 96 Lakers 97


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom fouled..trying take a lead


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

97-96 Lakers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great D! Backcourt violation!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

2 ft's 97 -96 lead


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 96 Lakers 99


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Parker gives us a 3 point lead. 10-0 run.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

turnover sacramento. laker ball..
smush banks it in


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 98 Lakers 99


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe misses gets the rebound and the put back.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 98 Lakers 101

Kobe "Simply Amazing"


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe misses rebound and banks it in from 5 feet
la 101 - kings 98


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It just Kobe being Kobe baby!!! :banana:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

oh no...i want more...i want an overtime victory over sac... :biggrin: ...this has felt like the longest summer since i've been a lakers fan...i want more damn it!!! :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

im from texas but im a diehard laker fan all becoz of Kobe


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe with a huge block but Green misses the alley oop.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

deven brown foul..miller on the line


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 100 Lakers 101


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 100 lakers 103

Odom getting in the act.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

la 103 100 

odomis the man


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 100 Lakers 104
kings time out


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pressure ft by Odom!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

This is a truly meaningless game which brings me to my point, Kobe is a remarkable player.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

LA 104 Kings 100


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 103 Lakers 104

3.6 left


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kings 103 Lakers 105 

3.6


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers Win!!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe missed free throw upto 105-103

Lakers win


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

NIce game fellas!!! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I sure as hell hope Kobe can knock those both down in regular season games with the game on the line.. That miss almost cost them


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers Are The Best. Whew!!!!!!


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

kobe's mvp chances for 2005-6 looks pretty good... :biggrin:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

when odom drove in for that layup near the end of the game...he was driving right... :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I cant be the only one that noticed Slava didnt play right? :-]


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what a great finish! Was fun to watch almost felt like a regular season. I'll go as far and say tonight they had more heart in a preseason game than the lakers had for the majority of last season.

Defense sucked most of the fourth, but after a couple time outs the Lakers got the act together. Kobe took off with seemingly full strength and energy (I guess the more limited minutes, and less ball handling does help, because his jump shots still had plenty of arc, just werent falling.)

Bynum had some great plays in the end. He looked a little shot coming in, but how about that dunk with two defenders to get fouled, and then thre free throw. Not that it matters being preseason and all, but you know the pressure was high when he went to the line and he didn't cave at all. I have a feeling, which i'm sure many people already have as well.. That bynum could see more playing time than expected. With Mihm in foul trouble, and Slava being a pile most of the time, I don't see the Lakers with any other choice. I know Coreys there, but come on.. That guys a pile of trash. 

Brown 15 and 7!! Wow, and he did it in such a way it seemed like he had a quiet game. He ran the floor well, even on fast breaks something guys of his position don't often do, and him and Kobe seem to be working well of each other.

Odom 19 points! Good game, especally that aggresive run at the end. Saw Kobe was in the position to be doubled, saw the open lane on his weak side, went for it. Thats what we need to see. 

Great preseason game. Didn't think they'd win but they showed me that there defense when it's going well can be very effective when guarding pirimater shooting teams like the Kings.. This should give them a nice feeling going into to Denver, although I expect Denver to win.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The frustrating thing about Odom is that, while he had a solid all around game, he is still too hesitant scoring the ball. Kwame with a solid game in limited minutes, the dude is sculpted like a marble statue, too bad he has stone hands. 

And I didn't think Kobe had a real good game. Damn his stats, he forced way too many shots IMO. This is the only preseason game where he seemed a bit too out of control. But I think it was only because it was the Kings, the "rivalry" and all. 

Oh, and I don't care how Bynum plays as long as Phil gives him consistent minutes so he can develop. That would be great.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005102813

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Brown 28 5-8 0-0 5-7 1 7 1 2 1 1 2 15 
Odom 34 7-12 0-2 5-7 2 7 1 2 1 1 0 19 
Mihm 14 2-5 0-0 0-0 1 3 1 0 0 1 4 4 
Bryant 28 7-19 0-0 10-12 2 4 2 1 2 0 4 24 
George 25 5-10 1-2 3-5 0 2 1 0 2 0 2 14 
McKie 17 3-5 0-0 0-0 0 2 3 2 1 0 2 6 
Vujacic 16 2-3 0-1 3-3 3 6 0 0 1 0 1 7 
Cook 14 0-3 0-0 0-0 1 1 1 0 1 0 2 0 
Bynum 18 1-4 0-0 3-5 0 2 0 0 0 0 4 5 
Profit 10 2-4 0-0 0-0 1 3 1 0 0 0 0 4 
Green 11 1-5 0-0 0-0 2 4 0 2 1 0 3 2 
Slava	DNP
Wafer	DNP
Totals 215 36-83 1-7 32-43 13 44 14 11 11 3 28 105
</pre>

I also wasnt THAT IMPRESSED with KOBE!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The Legion Lakers said:


> youre not a tivo or vcr man, lakermike05? :biggrin:



LOL na man im a BBB.net guy what i mean by that is ...You guys can fill me in better then those so called experts haha....So fill me in guys


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I cant be the only one that noticed Slava didnt play right? :-]



of course not, we won didnt we?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I also wasnt THAT IMPRESSED with KOBE!!!



He was no Cook out there thats for sure.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He was no Cook out there thats for sure.


Yes nice of you to say that.. What does that have to do with me not being that impressed with Kobe? I already said Cook wasnt that good in this game..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes nice of you to say that.. What does that have to do with me not being that impressed with Kobe? I already said Cook wasnt that good in this game..


I don't think he was trying to put you down.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes nice of you to say that.. What does that have to do with me not being that impressed with Kobe? I already said Cook wasnt that good in this game..



It was probably because I was joking when I wrote that. It was a joke based on some of your player reviews last season, like Cook.... Who lets face if if Cook took a dump on the court last season you'd be the first one here saying he had good form while doing it.

It was only a joke. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> I don't think he was trying to put you down.


I wasn't, I was just kidding.

I guess I should have put the dancing Banna icon in there to make sure it was known that I was kidding.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok people. Lets not forget Devean. Man! What a 1st half! I knew Devean would be putting up starter caliber numbers. Lets hope he keep this confidence throught the entire season. :clap: Good game everyone! At least now we have some momentum going into the Denver game. :clap:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good win to end the preseason. Chris Mihm outrebounded by Sasha Vujacic??? YIKES!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

And what was up with those kings unis? those and the silver mavs unis from a couple of years ago are the ugliest things I've seen in the NBA.

Yes, the refs blew big chunks, both ways. Bibby did have a legitimate complaint. Sahsa caught him in the face and left a nice red mark. How about a new rivalry with Sasha and bibby? :biggrin:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

alrite lets get to the regular season so i can actually watch some laker games!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

bynum looked decent. if he gets good minutes i could see him as an 8/8 player his rookie year after watching his performance.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I watched the replay on ESPN at 2am. Sasha looked pretty good actually. He moved around quicker, looks much more confident. The spacing in the triangle looks vastly improved and at points in the game, we were making consecutive quick passes. This is the difference between Triangle offense and Rudy T offense. We actually have the chance to improve and play better at times than what we really are. That is the beauty of team play.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

if bynum gets the minutes i think he could average a double double


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

[email protected] double double and 8/8. he wont average that many because he won't play that much. 5/5 seems more realistic...and don't be too happy...your starters beat the scrubs by couple points...but on a side note i really like that Garcia kid. i was reading about him even before the draft because we were supposed to pick him up... he would have been nice for us. he plays good D and he can shoot and he is a great athlete...so if he keeps his head on straight he could become something. he has a firey attitude i like. he doesn't back down...and he hit some clutch shots...played great D on kobe to make him miss the shot but rookie mistake in not grabbing rebound when kobe made the putback...entertaining game though. i was impressed with mihm's agrressiveness on the offensive boards...that about it though. and why do you fans keep saying the refs hate the lakers? what do you want them to do...not call the foul? geez. they should have called the fould against sasha if anything...bibby's face looked like a turnip...lol...i thought he and sasha was about to go at each other. good game. would not beat them in regular season though. reef is unstoppable against your bigmen. he was eating kwame. if you all really want to beat them just post up Odom on peja all night because peja thinks defense is a wooden picket border that people put around their yard.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> [email protected] double double and 8/8. he wont average that many because he won't play that much. 5/5 seems more realistic...and don't be too happy...your starters beat the scrubs by couple points...but on a side note i really like that Garcia kid. i was reading about him even before the draft because we were supposed to pick him up... he would have been nice for us. he plays good D and he can shoot and he is a great athlete...so if he keeps his head on straight he could become something. he has a firey attitude i like. he doesn't back down...and he hit some clutch shots...played great D on kobe to make him miss the shot but rookie mistake in not grabbing rebound when kobe made the putback...entertaining game though. i was impressed with mihm's agrressiveness on the offensive boards...that about it though. and why do you fans keep saying the refs hate the lakers? what do you want them to do...not call the foul? geez. they should have called the fould against sasha if anything...bibby's face looked like a turnip...lol...i thought he and sasha was about to go at each other. good game. would not beat them in regular season though. reef is unstoppable against your bigmen. he was eating kwame. if you all really want to beat them just post up Odom on peja all night because peja thinks defense is a wooden picket border that people put around their yard.


The Lakers were beating the crap out of thier starters, it was the bench from the Kings that was making the lead go away.

Bynum is not going to average much this season, because he's just an 18 year old kid. He should only play when there is no chance of lead changes, thats why we signed another big man, because Bynum isn't ready yet.

The officiating in the start was pretty horrific on both ends, but I agree Bibby got the short end of the deal.. 

And stop saying the Lakers vs the Kings scrubs, first of all don't be an anti-laker homer because the truth is the Kings had two of there starters out there, the lakers had two of theres in the final 5 of the game. Smush might make the Lakers have three total out there, but he isn't even starting for sure, but our only other option is what.. Sasha? 

Not to mention the minutes from both teams starters.. Bryant 28 minutes, Brown 28 minutes, Odom 34 minutes (By far the most playing time, and for a reason as he needs to learn his role more than anyone) vs Peja 34 minutes, Rahim 27, bibby 29, miller 29.... The thing is.. What people always ignore because it's easy to do.. Is that no matter what if the starters play the same or similar amounts of time.. Than one point or the other... The starters were either there together or playing someones bench. After the first quater we lead without much worrises to the through the majority of the game, even in the third when our bench was playing there starters, it got worse int he fourth because the Kings bench was playing more effectively with two starters in the line up than they had been the entire game? Why no clue...

Truth is both teams had the starters in there the same amount of time, the Lakers and in the fourth the Lakers had two starters and the kings had two starters out there playing the majority of the fourth. And the Lakers lead the game for the majority of it no matter who was on the court. The only quater where the starters were having difficultiy winning was the first quater, where the kings lead be 3 whooping points.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> [email protected] double double and 8/8. he wont average that many because he won't play that much.


thats why i said if he gets the minutes...


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

lakers won ya


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> if bynum gets the minutes i think he could average a double double


Won't Happen


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from ARCADE @ LG:

All the Good Stuff
HQ Highlight Video

Lakers vs. Kings: 10-28-05
Length: 3:00 min
Song: Gangstarr ft. Inspecta Deck: Above the Clouds
http://rapidshare.de/files/6905272/LAKERS_10-28-05.wmv.html 

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=11252&sid=0c69a27596625ec9cb1983b710b92814


----------

